# Bought Gaggia Classic, adding more items (Please check my basket)



## thomss (May 9, 2011)

Hi all,

I recently had a Classic arrive as well as a few other bits and I'm looking to add/improve things and next pay day am tempted to buy this from Happydonkey.

Does everything look ok?

Thanks, Thomas.










HD0866 Iberital MC2 Auto Grinder

1/2 KILO AUTOMATIC IBERITAL MC2 ESPRESSO COFFEE GRINDER

£114.00 x = £114.00

HDR0001

Rancilio Sylvia Steam Arm

£27.50 x = £27.50

HD0183 Gaggia Double Filter Basket

GAGGIA DOUBLE FILTER BASKET

£5.99 x = £5.99

HD0021 GROUP HEAD CLEANING BRUSH

LARGE DIAMETER - SHORT HANDLED GROUP CLEANING BRUSH

£1.35 x = £1.35

HD0049 RUBBER BLIND FILTER DISK

RUBBER BACKFLUSHING DISK

£1.38 x = £1.38

HD0074 Single Coffee Machine Portafilter Spout

SINGLE SPOUT STANDARD STRAIGHT 32MM

£2.19 x = £2.19


----------



## thomss (May 9, 2011)

Do you know if you can remove the spout on the portafilter included with the Classic?

I'm not currently keen on the double spout as I have to use two shot glasses with it, unless my glasses (2oz) or too small for it.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

The spout on the pf is removable, it will be tight the first time though.

I would recommend buying the rancilio steam arm from the espresso shop on ebay as they sell them for under £20.

Michael

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## thomss (May 9, 2011)

Just spotted that, thanks for the advice!


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

funinacup said:


> The spout on the pf is removable, it will be tight the first time though.
> 
> I would recommend buying the rancilio steam arm from the espresso shop on ebay as they sell them for under £20.
> 
> Michael


Good tip Michael. Wish I'd known that a few months ago!


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Sods law eh?

Search eBay for "Gaggia Classic Steam Tube Conversion Kit" for the wand upgrade.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hours of fun and enjoyment there with that list


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Personally I would use the blind filter basket (HD0184 GAGGIA BACKFLUSHING BASKET) for backflushing.


----------



## thomss (May 9, 2011)

Thanks I'll check that out, I'll be ordering in about a week or so, so I still have time to look at these things.

Thanks for the reply.

Thomas.


----------



## Mazza (Aug 11, 2010)

How about a tamper mat ? Found mine useful.


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

A good call, although I have not seen mine on Happy Donkey. Instead try http://www.creamsupplies.co.uk/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=1609&refer=GB.


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

If you're upgrading the steam arm, my tip is to buy some TempTags from Glenn. Absolute assurance that you don't overheat the milk!


----------



## thomss (May 9, 2011)

Thanks, really like the idea of that stand to keep things - I'm currently wrecking tea towels at the moment by tamping on them!!!

I have a milk temp monitor type device which I pop in to gauge the milk, just one I got from Amazon for about a fiver, will this do to make sure I don't overheat the milk?

Thanks for the suggestions - I'll more than likely be adding to my list!!


----------



## thomss (May 9, 2011)

Hi,

I'm looking to buy from The Espresso Shop (Espressoservices.co.uk)

Gaggia Classic Steam Tube Kit 15.95

Gaggia Double Filter Basket 3.95

Group Head Cleaning Brush 1.98

LARGE Black Rubber Tamping Mat 7.50

58mm Blanking Disc 1.45

All look okay?

in a few weeks I also plan on getting a MC2 auto, and Bottomless PF from Happy donkey.

Many thanks again, Thomas.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Pretty much the stuff I've got from those guys, and it will do you nicely


----------

